
A 3-D View of a Chart That Predicts the Economic Future: The Yield Curve (2015) - matt_the_bass
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/03/19/upshot/3d-yield-curve-economic-growth.html
======
matt_the_bass
Yes, the article is out of date, but I thought the visualization was really
cool!

